

Ask HN: How is the IT job market in Germany? - adig

My girlfriend is about to finish med school and she's thinking about moving to Germany after that.
I tried finding out more about the market there but without any luck. Any of you guys know how things go there ? Is it necessary to be a fluent german speaker to get hired ? 
I have 5 years in experience, my main expertise is AS3 / Flex (that's what I like the most), but I've worked in C++ / C#, PHP. And I can get my way around JavaScript, HTML, CSS.
Thanks
======
RainerBlessing
English will be fine for a developer job. To check out the job market I'd
suggest to look at the online job boards like monster.de .

